# New Farm



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, to start off I obtained permission from a farmer that tried to raise goats for several years and had to quit because the coyotes killed every kid they had right after they were born. He tells me that he hears them all of the time so I was excited about hunting the place. I got there right after daylight this morning and made it quietly to the back of the field. The field runs North and South and I had a slight breeze blowing from East to West. I put the mojo and caller out in the field and sat by a big tree about 25 yds in the woods. I called off and on with rabbit in distress then switch to coyote pups in distress off and on for a little over 30 min. and nothing. Got up and walked probably 1/4 mile to another corn field that had freshly planted corn maybe an inch high. The field was L shaped and found a good tree, put the mojo and caller out in a slight cross breeze and repeated the same thing for over 30 min. and nothing. What am I doing wrong?? Still looking for my 1st coyote and have some great farms and all of them I've been told hold coyotes. The farmers have heard them off and on. Have they moved into a different area for the summer or what? I'm getting discussed but still haven't lost the urge to go. What am I doing wrong???


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you thought about giving it a shot in the evening?


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Have you thought about giving it a shot in the evening?


That will be my next thing. Going again in the AM to another farm that I use to deer hunt and I've heard them many times when a rifle was shot howling. Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think one of my biggest problems in the beginning was the volume of my call. If you know they are close, start off really soft. Don't blow them out of the woods. If you have the luxury of a digital call, set that up wind about 50 yards if you can and give them plenty of room to circle downwind in the open if possible. If they do come in, they will be right in your lap.

I also recommend evening calling or even the black of night if you can do that in SC. Everything moves better at night.

Of course keep in mind that they are animals. Just because they are turned off today doesn't mean they will be turned off again tomorrow, or even an hour from now. Keep after em, and keep changing up your sounds. If you have a known population you should be having great luck with vocals and pup distress.

Keep us posted!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I think one of my biggest problems in the beginning was the volume of my call. If you know they are close, start off really soft. Don't blow them out of the woods. If you have the luxury of a digital call, set that up wind about 50 yards if you can and give them plenty of room to circle downwind in the open if possible. If they do come in, they will be right in your lap.
> 
> I also recommend evening calling or even the black of night if you can do that in SC. Everything moves better at night.
> 
> ...


really good advice chris, you might also stay put a extra 15min. or longer to ,sometimes eastern coyotes take a little longer to come in. somethingelse might help next time you go there when you finish with your stand walk along the edge of the field looking for sign, foot prints in the dirt can tell you a lot in they are travelling,and so forth give ideal mabe where to set up next time


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I appreciate all the good info and want to thank all of you for the advice given. It helps me a lot and is a lot better than my trail and error.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

" Of course keep in mind that they are animals. Just because they are turned off today doesn't mean they will be turned off again tomorrow, or even an hour from now. Keep after em, and keep changing up your sounds. If you have a known population you should be having great luck with vocals and pup distress. "

Good advice Chris, True. You very well may not be doing Anything wrong, you cant expect to call something in on every stand. I have dry stands more than Id like to admit, as do other hunters Im sure. You still could have called something in..... it just might have been out of view and decided not to commit to the call, caught wind, etc.... the list goes on. Never give up and keep at it! Good luck !


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

You may not have done anything wrong. yotes get around alot and might of not been in hearing distance. Dont throw in the towel and keep trying. I second Chris's tips too . don't worry you WILL connect and when you do i'd bet we would all enjoy some pics here! Good luck and shoot strait. tom


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great advise from all and all of it is stored in my head now. One question-----if you called one in without knowing it will he be call shy the next time?


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Low Country - If you are worried about them being call shy, try using different calls and sounds. If you normally use an electronic call, try a mouth call. Try a wounded woodpecker instead of a rabbit distress. Sounds like you need a goat distress call (I haven't found one of those at the Bass Pro shop). The main thing is to remember that timing is everything. You have to be there when they are there. The more you hunt the better your chances. Good Luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Locountryhunter, if you have a foxpro caller send me a pm and I will send you a kid goat cry if do not have it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LoCountryHunter said:


> Great advise from all and all of it is stored in my head now. One question-----if you called one in without knowing it will he be call shy the next time?


 That probably depends on a lot of different factors, such as how long in between, and how hungry he is, and what call you use. Does he feel threatened ?


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> Locountryhunter, if you have a foxpro caller send me a pm and I will send you a kid goat cry if do not have it.


Thanks wvcoyote and will try it out next week at a few new places that I got today.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I only have one suggestion for ya. Be careful putting that e-call out. It is never worth it to go expose yourself to put the call out. You have got some great advice from everyone and I agree with all that has been said. There is nothing wrong with using your e-call right next to you. I have found that typically my most successful stands are ones in which I KNOW I got in there undetected. I would also ask these farmers if they have had anyone else hunting coyotes on their land. I have a farm I hunt where those suckers are so fricken call shy you would be better off sitting there and shutting up, it is very frustrating. It only takes one dude rolling in there and hunting carelessly to really screw a spot up. Keep at em, remember what these other guys told ya, and good luck.


----------

